# Trooper Christopher Lambert



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper Christopher Lambert*

Illinois State Police, Illinois

End of Watch Saturday, January 12, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director Leo Schmitz
Illinois State Police
801 S 7th Street
P.O. Box 19461
Springfield, IL 62794

Phone: (217) 782-6637

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

